Ask HN: What is your best passive income? - max0563
======
ggregoire
See
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=passive%20income&sort=byDate&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=passive%20income&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
max0563
Right, but techniques change over time, and I am wondering what some people
are doing NOW as opposed to then.

